# How to keep coolers from sliding all over the deck



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok- need some help- last year we had following seas. I was climbing up to the cobia tower, a guy was on the same side of the boat that I was climbing, and a wave rode up behind us and shifted the boat. As it did the two coolers full of ice slid across the deck so that almost all of the weight on the boat was on one side. It was scary. We listed so far to the starboard side that I am pretty sure I could touch the water as I was climbing up. I have no idea how we did not continue to roll and capsize. 

Any suggestions on securing the coolers without drilling holes in the deck? Open to ideas. I tried ropes on the next trip but having ropes all over the place on a small boat that does not have much room already made it dangerous too. 

Ideas?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

Cooler Tie Down kit. $19.99 on RTIC's site or, for the same exact thing with a different name, $49.99 on the YETI site. Another option would be to take a look at what comes in the kit and head to Lowes/HD and get the stuff to make your own.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you don't want to drill holes.... some sort of suction device.
http://www.seasucker.com/ had a ton of stuff but can't find one specific for coolers.
This may work: https://www.seasucker.com/collectio...5-seasucker-with-stainless-steel-d-ring-black

A soft-ish rubber mat under the cooler can help as well.


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

hjorgan got me to bite...a couple of these on the deck and some webbing would be perfect if you don't want to drill.

https://www.seasucker.com/collectio...5-seasucker-with-stainless-steel-d-ring-black

Might go grab a couple myself...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw a demo of these at a boat show. Two of them held my substantial weight. Pretty impressive holding power.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I've used shelf liner under things that I don't want to shift and it works well. It won't be as secure as tying/strapping, but it will be better than nothing.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Duck-Select-Grip-12-In-x-10-Ft-shelf-Liner-Brownstone/16486841


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Shelf liner from Walmart*

I used the shelf liner from Walmart and they worked very well. I put the under each of the coolers and I was surprised how well they hold them in place. Cheap


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I've used non-slip rug liners pretty effectively for smaller coolers. Not sure how they would work with a fish box but worth an inexpensive try.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My Yeti does not move!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Will try out the liner solution and report back- thanks!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jaster said:


> My Yeti does not move!


Crazy, huh? Where are all the Yeti haters?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jaster said:


> My Yeti does not move!




My 110 definitely likes to migrate in rough stuff, but it’s up on the bow and occasionally might get a little airborne. Never so much as I thought I needed to strap or tie it down though. I do find it funny when people bring roller coolers on my boat though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Crazy, huh? Where are all the Yeti haters?


I ment it more like, attatch some rubber feet on it, than like you shoulda bought a yeti, lol.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Crazy, huh? Where are all the Yeti haters?


Not here, that's why I bought Yeti's. They stick to the deck like crazy.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok- tried shelf liner and floor puller suction cups fron harbo freight. Victory!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/boat-mat--non-skid-cooler-mats--P015_453_005_506


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

ok i'll bite on this one. wet a towel and lay it flat and put your cooler on it. Works great. I've done it for 20 years.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Delynn said:


> ok i'll bite on this one. wet a towel and lay it flat and put your cooler on it. Works great. I've done it for 20 years.


Too easy. The ladies (hood ornaments) would lay out on the bow while we were cobia fishing, and they would pour a little 7-UP on the deck and spread their towel on it. Kept it from blowing away when they got up.

In rough seas while in the Navy, to keep our food trays from sliding around, we would put a small piece of bread under the tray. Same principle.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea it has to be wet. If its dry, it will slide.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The rubber feet on my Igloo 55 Sportsman have massive gription. Yes I created that word from grip+traction.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Heh heh. He said gription.


----------



## Iurta (Apr 5, 2020)

I also always used to use a non-slip rug liner, but sometimes it was problematic to fix coolers, and once it slipped from the deck. It was a pity because it was quite expensive and full of stuff. After that accident, I decided to buy a backpack cooler, because it's less problematic, and I can take it with me not only when I go fishing. Of course, the capacity of such coolers is smaller, but it works fine for me. You can check the review of the best backpack coolers in 2020 here https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-backpack-coolers/ and maybe there you'll find the one decide to buy. The one I have now I also found thanks to this article.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I just wedge them in. When they get full they stay in place. Drain the water off it causes a shift inside and they will slide more easily.


----------

